# New bike or power meter?



## cyclingfreak93 (Sep 23, 2010)

My main focus is to become a better cyclist. Which one will overall help me get there? I currently ride a 2007 ridley excalibur with full DA. Its getting old and the DA is a little worn. My financial options allow me to either...

Buy a 2008 ridley helium with sram force/ red
OR get a Quarq power meter for my current bike.

I'm caught between them. Any help/ advice?
Thanks!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

As long as your current bike fits and is fully functional....the power meter is the way to go if you want to focus on getting faster.

A new bike won't do a whole lot other than having a new bike. Add to the fact that the the bike you are looking at buying is a 2008, the new bike isn't going to help at all.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

yep, what he said


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would agree with the power meter, but with the caveat that you plan on using a good training program. 

I too plan on getting a power meter, although recent bills have pushed it back a bit.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

power meter. but you should also get the book, "training and racing with a power meter" (or something like that).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

New bikes only make you faster if:

a) your current one is really, really crappy (even 80s bikes can still win races)
or
b) you are so burned out/sick of riding and somehow only a bike can re-spark your interested in training again


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Or, get a decent bike with rival/force and a powertap for the same price.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I have to agree that going from the '07 DA to an '08 with Force/Red will not really improve your overall performance....at least to the level that it appears that you want to achieve. The power meter would make more sense in this scenario. If you have some extra $, you can slowly update your drivetrain components also...since you mentioned they were "worn".


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

A power meter is definitely a synergy whereas replacing the '07 with the '08 bike is not. Pay me later.


----------

